# My car of the day, new 2020 Golf R.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Images have emerged of the all new VW Golf R seen here winter testing. Power will increase to 328 BHP and unlike the outgoing Golf R, this newcomer won't wear an overtly aggressive body kit. It will now have a more conservative understated look. One of the main differences over the R-line model that sits below it will be body-coloured diagonal struts within the larger front bumper, while around the back, quad tailpipes can be seen. Take a closer look and beefier brakes can also be seen with coloured calipers. Other technical specs are yet to be confirmed and it's highly likely the Golf R will put it's power down via a seven speed DSG auto gearbox and 4 MOTION all-wheel drive system. A mild hybrid system is also being developed to help deliver the extra performance. Some of the electrical compressor that is fitted to the Audi S6 to help eliminate turbo lag will be fitted.

Like it?


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

God that looks boring. No from me.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That is pretty bland


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like a golf with a Seat front bumper on. 

No from me from those images...


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

What have they done to that?! It was always a very expensive toy, but now it's hideous.

Oh vw.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

hmmm not to sure about that


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks way to bland for a Golf R! Maybe it will look better in the flesh? Really not sure on that front end either.....


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Not too keen on that look, especially the front.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Like how they've got the little tow eyelet fastened in the bumper, does that mean someone got a little carried away and got it stuck in a snow drift?


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

That’s not very special eh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Very .... John Major!!


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Not special at all, I’m sure it will be built well and power etc will be fine. But barely looks any different to a golf TDI or something. 

I’m sure it will be expensive and will Loose loads of its value in 3 years. 

No from me,


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Design brief , don't waste any time or money the loyal fan boys will buy whatever, just for the bragging rights of the traffic light GP win.
It looks like a 1.4 TSI Golf so that's it


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I've gone to VW with the intent to buy one for a comapny pool car twice and genuinely it just looked so boring I couldn't do it , this new one looks even less interesting, not even a sleeper look just lazy


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Whilst the styling is certainly subtle and typically conservative VW (which will suit some) at least it isn’t OTT like some these days where form comes before function. 

Some will love it while others will hate it, so each to their own. 

Alan W


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

God, that's awful, never been a fan of the Golf, looks like its a while before I will change my mind too.
Looks to me like VW's bargain brand Skoda are producing much more interesting cars nowadays. Better customer service and reliability than VW and now better styling.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ultra subtle or ultra plain - depends on what you are looking for I suppose. 

I remember having a chat with the vice-president of Lexus a few years ago - he said he wanted all Lexus models to provoke a reaction from people - be it love or hate as he said that the worst reaction was no reaction

That's what this does for me - don't like it, don't dislike it - simply not interested in even thinking about it


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

It's not ugly, just unremarkable.
A good choice for a criminal wanting to go unnoticed.
The ultimate in "sleeper" car.

Maybe in black, lowered with some nice rims with thin spokes showing off some beefy discs and red calipers?
Furthermore, seeing as the only visual cue are the 4 tailpipes.......at least make them polished tips and not painted black.
At this rate, the next R won't even have visible tailpipes at all, but ones firing downwards tucked behind the rear bumper.

But as it is I think only celebrities who want to go out unnoticed but still wanting enough oomph to escape the paperazi would buy one.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Wow, it looks stunning...........................


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

just another Golf, they need to do something to that range, they all look the same and have done so for quite a few years now.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I quite like the understated look.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I was hopeful for this. Hopes are gone, that's so dull looking.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Another bland and strange looking new car

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't say the current R is aggressive but that is .... well its a 1.6 TDi isn't it ?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Hope the estate is better


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Another missed opportunity, but in truth won't matter it will fly out the showroom on reputation and engine alone.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

They've ruined it, shame on VW


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

Have to be honest, i quite like the slightly understated nature of the VW group cars. My mum has a Golf Mk7.5 and i quite like the look of that, but the Mk8 just looks a bit odd.

It will be interesting to see how many Golf owners now look to the Leon, which actually looks a stunning car in 2020 guise.

I've had a Passat for 12 years and i really like that, the new B8.5 Passat is a great looking car and actually not much more expensive than the Golf - that's where my money would be if you were looking for a Golf estate.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Oh deary me. No no no. Far too boring for a sporty hatchback.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

VW gave up caring about the hot hatch world years ago. Much more attractive options available now.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The lower bumper still looks like it has white tape all over the grills so obviously not the production version just yet.

Looks fine enough to me to be honest. Not everyone wants an "aero pack" with a big wing like some manufacturers are offering


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

The new mk8 golf is a real letdown, and this sums it up. The whole design is a miss to me


----------

